# Is there any new information about Radeon HD 7800 support?



## vasili111 (Sep 11, 2015)

Maybe there is any new information about the state of support of Radeon HD 7800 graphic card? When it will be fully supported?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 12, 2015)

When AMD/Radeon gets around to supporting it. Did you ask them? What was their response?


----------



## Oko (Sep 12, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> When AMD/Radeon gets around to supporting it. Did you ask them? What was their response?


They posted developer guides and hardware specifications for people who are interesting in writing drivers. Apparently FreeBSD developers are too busy running OS X or using NVidia binary blobs on their desktops so they can't find time to write a driver for open hardware. In the mean time BSD with the best support for Radeon hardware is DragonFlyBSD and then close second OpenBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 12, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> When AMD/Radeon gets around to supporting it.


That is not quite right.  The Xorg Radeon driver supports the newer AMD chipsets.  The problem is that FreeBSD is behind on infrastructure and can't run the latest driver yet.  Updated support was going to be tested, and then the support date of legacy versions was extended, delaying it a couple of months because it still has to work on them.

So it's still in process, sorry.  The right place to ask is the freebsd-x11 mailing list.

Oko, it's refreshing to see you suggest DragonFly and OpenBSD.  You so rarely mention them.  They are both good systems, developed by smart people.  Of course, they have different strengths than FreeBSD, and switching to them can be difficult.  The FreeBSD and DragonFly Xorg groups have been talking, and the hope is that the FreeBSD graphics system can get to the same compatibility level as DragonFly so code can be shared.  The mailing list above and IRC are the places for that.  Help is welcome.


----------



## Oko (Sep 12, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> That is not quite right.  The Xorg Radeon driver supports the newer AMD chipsets.  The problem is that FreeBSD is behind on infrastructure and can't run the latest driver yet.  Updated support was going to be tested, and then the support date of legacy versions was extended, delaying it a couple of months because it still has to work on them.
> 
> So it's still in process, sorry.  The right place to ask is the freebsd-x11 mailing list.
> 
> Oko, it's refreshing to see you suggest DragonFly and OpenBSD.  You so rarely mention them.



wblock@ I am glad we at least agree OP should not be looking for a proprietary driver. I promise I am not going to talk about DF and Open anymore. I event got an old MAC from which I am making this post to be fully in compliance with the latest FreeBSD desktop trends


----------

